# Quality Padlock



## EmilioG (Oct 10, 2017)

In my search for a quality padlock I’ve discovered Abloy and Abus. Finland and Germany respectively.  The Abus Granit is one of the best locks I’ve ever seen. 

If anyone is looking for great security, take a look at either brand. Awesome!


----------



## British Steel (Oct 10, 2017)

Also take a look at the Brazilian Papaiz locks, very sturdy and very secure with a cruciform key that has different profiles on all four sides - good enough for my motorcycle with a few feet of anchor chain 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## chips&more (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice locks, but doesn’t hold up to a bad guy with a battery operated right angle grinder fitted with an abrasive wheel. No key needed! Same story with something chained up!


----------



## British Steel (Oct 10, 2017)

Nope, nothing does - better using the chain to attach a Rottweiler!

If they want it, they'll get it - London is suffering from "scooter gangs" who threaten riders with sulphuric acid to get them to abandon their bikes, and there's a long history of plain white vans with 4 or more hefty guys scooping up bikes and carrying them into the vans - unless you've locked it to something SOLID it's gone in 10 seconds...

What works for me is riding a bike nobody in their right mind would consider stealing...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## opus66 (Oct 10, 2017)

The old saying goes that a locked gate only stops a honest man.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Oct 10, 2017)

Rotteilers are good , but not invisible
Forget the dogs,   Be ware of owner !


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2017)

British Steel said:


> .................. with a few feet of anchor chain   Dave H. (the other one)



We have a big issue with people stealing trailers in our area.  Had one stolen several years back, thieves cut the chain to the gate,  cut the lock on the trailer, and off they went.  Later, the company bought a trailer, this time, they bought the biggest link chain they could find in town.  5/8" grade 80 chain with a huge lock, won't mention the name.  Thieves came thru, cut the chain on the gate, we didn't upgrade the chain on the gates, they proceeded to the trailer.  They apparently tried to cut the chain, was unsuccessful and left!  Probably less than 1 minute spent attempting to steal the trailer.  So, yes, a BIG chain does help!


----------



## dlane (Oct 11, 2017)

A guy I knew in Austin was fed up with his high end car stereo being stolen in a apartment complex.
 the third one he epoxied treble hooks on the back of it.
About two weeks latter 2am he awoke to screaming in the parking lot, there was this guy stuck under his dashboard screaming for 911 , after a few kicks to the thieves mid section the cops and ems showed up , ems cut his dashboard out and took the thief and dashboard to the hospital 
The guy went to jail for boobie trapping his property


----------



## RandyM (Oct 11, 2017)

dlane said:


> A guy I knew in Austin was fed up with his high end car stereo being stolen in a apartment complex.
> the third one he epoxied treble hooks on the back of it.
> About two weeks latter 2am he awoke to screaming in the parking lot, there was this guy stuck under his dashboard screaming for 911 , after a few kicks to the thieves mid section the cops and ems showed up , ems cut his dashboard out and took the thief and dashboard to the hospital
> *The guy went to jail for boobie trapping his property*



I still do not understand the logic in it, it makes no sense to me.

What about the thief? I am willing to bet he didn't go to jail.


----------



## EmilioG (Oct 11, 2017)

For high strength chain, look at Pewag. 
The idea is to slow down the attempt. Locks alone won’t stop theft. It’s part of a system of security that needs thoughtful design. That and common sense measures.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

Love fish hook deal , I'd have sharpened all the mounting hardware put some razor wire too. They had no right arresting that man. Unless it was really for the kicking and not the hooks so the judge could throw it out. It's still b&e


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 14, 2017)

The answer is to make your security good enough that the crook moves on to an easier mark.  That is the mindset, not hard work, but rather easy money...


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 14, 2017)

RandyM said:


> I still do not understand the logic in it, it makes no sense to me.
> 
> What about the thief? I am willing to bet he didn't go to jail.


Booby traps are ilegal because they have no discretion. The preverbal "shotgun wired to the door" could kill a burglar or a firefighter. In your scenario, the hooks could have hooked a mechanic working on the car long after your friend forgot about them... Booby traps are blind, as is justice.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 14, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Nice locks, but doesn’t hold up to a bad guy with a battery operated right angle grinder fitted with an abrasive wheel. No key needed! Same story with something chained up!


Agreed, the cordless angle grinder is the spoiler...


----------



## magicniner (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a Mul-T-Lock C series padlock with the investment cast stainless steel hasp for use in conjunction with removable shackle, the stainless hasps are supposed to hold up for a reasonable time against grinder attacks.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 8, 2017)

No lock or chain alone will prevent theft.

Good lighting and very obnoxious alarm such as former police siren with one horn inside and one outside can slow down some bad guys.

Once had  portable generator stoled from locked fenced area where we had hitch removed but forgot tge safety chains that they used to drag it away until it pounded their vehicle.

Thieves are morons...


----------

